# Sweet potatoes with skin or without?



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

When you cook sweet potatoes for your dog, do you peel them or just chop them up and cook them with their skins?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I believe I read somewhere the skins of any type of potatoe can be bad for dogs.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I bake/microwave whole with skins on and serve them to the dogs with skins on. Lots of nutrients in the skin. I used to peel them and then 3K9Mom set me straight.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I prepare a home-made slurry for my dogs as a substitute for any canned dog food, in addition to their kibble, and sweet potatoes with skins left on are a part of the formula. I just wash the sweet potatoes and put them in the blender raw. My dogs will all eat the sweet potatoes raw with skins when I give slices as treats. They also get carrots and apples with skins left on as well. 

Shannon


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I've been cooking chicken gizzards, chicken breast, ground turkey, or lean ground burger with some carrots and a bit of rice and have decided to try sweet potatoes instead of rice. Sounds as if I can chop them with the skins on and boil them gently with the gizzards or whatever? I add some home-cooked to his usual kibble (Blue Buffalo), so it's only part of his diet.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

The skins provide a lot of fiber which can be fine for some dogs and not others when elimination time comes. I feed boiled white and sweet potatoes with no skin.


----------

